# Did you catch the LAFC vs LAG Derby?



## mirage (Jul 27, 2018)

Just happen to catch it as it was starting on ESPN last night.  

What a crowd.  Very nice.  Almost as enthusiastic as Timbers or Sounders games.  Also black and white smoke, fans in costumes with face painted reminded me of Raider Nation.....

The game.... Well, it was the first soccer game I've watch wince WC so what do you think - it was crap.  Also we are reminded that we live in SoCal, inspire of initial crowd.  Be the half time, noticeable amount of seats were emptied.  Sort of like how people leave at the end of 6th and 7th in baseball games to beat the traffic out.

Those left with LAFC leading 2-0 and probably was surprised to find the final 2-2. Both LAG goals came in the last 10 minutes or so.  LAG was luck to escape with a draw.  

But it was encouraging to see so many fans out there.  This week has been quite demanding for soccer fans.  Man U vs AC Milan on Wed, and LAFC vs LAG on Thurs.  I think  AS Roma is playing in SD too.


----------



## mahrez (Jul 27, 2018)

Yeah we have some great supporters and the atmosphere is high-energy non-stop the whole game. 

Banc of california stadium has good views of the field from anywhere and you feel closer to the action vs most venues. 

Another Galaxy comback and the rivalry came down to another exciting finish for the fans.  80 minutes what not quiet good enough this time either for LAFC but give the Galaxy some credit for taking advantage of a couple miscues and that darn post keeping out some nice attempts.

El Trafico continues on 8/24 with the visit to StubHub to settle the score, the black & gold with be out in force.

Let's hope supporters don't need protection like what happen last night,  no place for that let's respect all fans and supporters no matter the afflictions.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 28, 2018)

Ugly soccer.  Lots of boot ball. Lafc relies on a handful of players. La galaxy defense is so leaky they got lucky Chivas didn’t crush them and made a lot of mistakes. Behavior of both sides fans was appalling though coming after the goalkicks slurs chivas is building a serious bad rep.  Games like this is why I agree when people here say the mls is worthless.  Clueless commentators on the Teri kept saying what a game.


----------

